# Newbie with dumb questions



## xmarx (May 12, 2012)

Okay, so I'm new, inexperienced and not particularly bright, any advice is welcome.

We have 3 rabbits, one buck, two does for the purpose of meat.  One doe is very small, and I think she's too young to be bred (not that I have anything to go on other than her size, she just seems too small so I'm waiting.)  The other doe has spent time with the buck, he's mounted her, but not done the tell tale falling off to the side like I've read about. But, on one occasion I found he'd climbed into her pen (fixed that now) and was sitting beside her with a very satisfied look.

I'm trying to figure out if she's pregnant.  Can't feel marbles in her abdomen, but when I put her back in with the buck she flips out.  She does this whimper/growl thing that almost sound like a dog crying but lower pitched and guttural.  She runs around and the only way he can mount her is backwards (her being in the wrong direction) which isn't going to get him anywhere.

Any other way to tell?  If I force breed her and she's already pregnant, will it hurt her or her young?

Thanks to all,

Brian


----------



## SarahMelisse (May 12, 2012)

In my experience (which is very little) a doe can and will make those grunting/whining noises while in with the buck whether she is pregnant or not. I had a doe that did that same thing from the start and even backed herself into a corner to avoid the buck. She would only breed once (instead of the preferred two or three times) and then she wouldn't accept the buck anymore and flip out.

After two unsuccessful months of breeding, I followed the advice of someone here and just left her in the bucks cage for a few hours until the buck sat next to her and had that "satisfied look". It did the trick because this month she had a litter of six!

I haven't ever been able to tell if a doe was pregnant even with my best efforts. Palpation isn't my strong suit I guess. I couldn't even tell when my other doe was pregnant with a litter of 11! 

Anyway-- I would just wait the 35 days to see if she delivers a litter or not. Better safe than sorry. And luckily rabbits have a very fast gestation period.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 12, 2012)

*Not dumb questions at all! 


I would definitely wait on the small one as you have suggested.


If you haven't actually seen a *true* breeding where he grunts and falls off I would "scruff" (like you would do with a cat) the doe when you put her in with him and see if he can get the job done while your holding her.


I have had does growl and run away while NOT pregnant, sometimes you have to scruff them for first timers; after that all my does had babies and then the next time I didn't have to scruff them for breeding.


If she IS preggers it won't hurt if she gets rebred. A lot of people do a rebreed test at 14 days. I've never had anything bad happen because of it. Though it is said that RARELY she could become pregnant a second time and be carrying two different age babies, but IMHO that would be extremely rare.


Hope this helps!*


----------



## Tristen23 (May 18, 2012)

How far along has it been since she's been with the buck? 

Palpation is probably the only sure way to tell if she is about half way through her pregnancy. When I first bred my rabbit, I took her to my buck after two weeks of the initial mating and she grunted and refused to let the buck do his deed. She was not pregnant after this first mating.

For the first time, I successfully palpated my doe whom is due mid next week. (An experienced friend confirmed the pregnancy)

"Marbles" (as many describe it) is not a precise word to describe what I felt. A marble is very spherical and round, a marble has the shape of  rabbit droppings. The first time I palpated, I looked for "round marbles" and was excited to feel this but later learned it was just droppings. I also felt the bladder which should never be confused with a fetus because it feels a little more "rounder" than the fetus I felt.

At 11 to 14 days, look for elongated shape(s) (not "round"). Each of the fetus' will feel exactly like a grape. Exactly like a grape! (Well, to me it did). Imagine peeled grapes in a small plastic bag filled with water with not much room to move. It will feel slippery and have a bounce to it. You'll know they are fetus' when you feel them, it's an amazing feeling once you know the difference. I found the fetus' at the last one-third of the rabbit - between her legs.

At the moment, my doe is VERY moody. She spends most of the day resting on her side and looks a little more plump. Not her normal self!

Can't answer your second question based off of my personal experience but I have heard stories claiming one thing and others claiming another.


----------



## secuono (May 18, 2012)

Do* not* rebreed after 3 days have passed the first breeding!
Rabbits have two uterine horns and both can carry kits of different ages. Which is not only stressful, but dangerous to the mom as well as all kits. 

Does will refuse whether bred or not if they feel like it. Unless you watch them and confirm a hit, nothing is guaranteed. You need to watch each breeding, otherwise, you are only guessing. You can rebreed as many times in one day as you like, up to 3 days in a row, then stop and wait until day 29-33 for kits. 
Doe needs to be in condition before breeding; lifting her butt when her bottom/tail/back is rubbed, vulva is red to purple in color and she isn't running off and refusing.


----------



## xmarx (May 19, 2012)

Not exactly sure how long since she was mated, I haven't kept up with the dates as I didn't think she was bred.  I'd estimate 5 weeks or so.  

I've been back with them this AM, and I'm more and more certain she's not bred.  I've been feeling her belly, all the way back to where her legs come together and nothing.  No bumps, grapes, bowling balls, nothing.  

This particular doe has always been very unfriendly.  The Buck and the other doe, I can handle fairly easily, not her.  She always shy's into the corner when we come around, she doesn't like to be handled at all.  Not sure it this has anything to do with anything.  



I'm beginning to wonder if she's too young also.  I've looked at her privates this AM, they are pink, but not purple.  

I tried rubbing on her back too, she'd only endure it by backing herself into the corner.

The only way I can get her to agree to stay near me at all is if I have a carrot in my hand, and even that takes some coaxing.  Starting to get my feeling hurt


----------



## DianeS (May 19, 2012)

Oh, if it has been 5 weeks then she did not get pregnant. Rabbit gestation is only 31 days (give or take a couple, pregnancies can't read a calendar). 

If you have NO idea of what age your rabbits are, then I'd go by how much they are increasing in size. Most standard-sized rabbit breeds reach full size around 6 months of age. If the does are still growing, then they are not that old yet. If they are exactly the same size as they were a month ago, then they are already fully grown. You can breed standard-sized rabbits any time after they are fully grown.


----------

